# What is best backpack sprayer in terms of quality?



## Raap (Dec 10, 2020)

Starting up my backpack sprayer for the first time this year (bought late last year) and the plastic handle is leaking big time....
What is best new backpack sprayer to buy.
Max price 350 USD
I need it only for spraying seaweed lawn feed not nasty stuff.

I am just looking for max build quality that lasts and does not drip. Preferably electric pressure.

I saw the great post on the DIY sprayer. I just cannot get all the parts here to Europe as Amazon does not sell them here. I wish I could buy one that is new and assembled... Unless better option is out there.

Thank you.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Do you already have a battery tool system that you use?

And welcome to TLF!


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Raap said:


> Starting up my backpack sprayer for the first time this year (bought late last year) and the plastic handle is leaking big time....
> What is best new backpack sprayer to buy.
> Max price 350 USD
> I need it only for spraying seaweed lawn feed not nasty stuff.
> ...


FlowZone Dual Speed Cyclone or Typhoon


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

FedDawg555 said:


> FlowZone Dual Speed Cyclone or Typhoon


I think I read that the new FlowZone's now have 5 settings. Trying hard not to think about my dual speed pump.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

This is a good video on the FlowZones
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmTwsYBPvWk


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

For 3k, have you considered a 2 gallon sprayer? If not I would take a look into the YT25E. And they're on sale right now for $127.


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

How are the my4sons sprayers?


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

itsmejson said:


> How are the my4sons sprayers?


I bought the My4sons sprayer at the end of last season, so it doesn't have a lot of gallons through it yet. I think any review of the my4sons should include at least these two sections. 1. Operation (great), 2. Quality of fit and finish (not so great).

1. The operation is great. It's my first battery power sprayer, and it works as good as I can imagine any of them work. You can dial the pressure up or down, or you can just set it to be on all the way. Recharging the battery is easy enough. I'll probably upgrade the spray nozzles to teejet at some point. But I don't feel the need to do that immediately.

2. The quality of the fit and finish are below what I would expect from a sprayer with this price tag. The plastic material they use to cover the battery and pump seems cheap, and the lid for the tank also seems kind of cheap. None of these issues have impacted the operation of the sprayer at all. The fit and finish seem on par with a good prototype instead of a finished product.


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

Deltahedge said:


> itsmejson said:
> 
> 
> > How are the my4sons sprayers?
> ...


Thx for the detailed info. Your second point on fit and finish is what I was questioning as well.

I like the design of the sprayer plus YT25E but it's only 2 gallons - I have close to 6k sqft. 
The other ones I am considering other than my4sons is sprayer plus 105E & Ryobi


----------



## the_goodz (Mar 1, 2021)

I just purchased the new redesigned Ryobi. It used to have the aluminum frame, but they designed it to be more like the My4sons. Teejets are drop in replacements and it has been working flawlessly. For $100 less than the M4S, it was a no brainer for me. Also, I am in the ryobi line of tools so the extra battery is nice.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-O...-Battery-and-Charger-Included-P2860/314259313


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

@itsmejson Flowzone > 105Ex > M4S > Ryobi in my opinion.

For 6k, I personally think that you will regret not buying a 4gal backpack sprayer.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

ColeLawn said:


> For 6k, I personally think that at 6k you will regret not buying a 4gal backpack sprayer.


I agree with this part; it's not overkill to get a 4 gallon backpack. I didn't think I needed more than 2 pressure settings when I bought my Flowzone V2, but now I am drooling over the 5 setting variant.


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

What's the difference between flowzone cyclone and typhoon?

One thing I don't like bout the flowzone is the spray handles. The power washer type handle doesn't seem as ergonomic compared to regular spray handles. I wonder if they offer standard spray handles.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Typhoon is able to put out a larger volume of liquid per minute than the Cyclone. I run my Cyclone with a 2 nozzle boom. I'm not sure at what point the Typhoon goes from a "nice to have" to "need to have."


----------



## rjjrmiller (Jun 4, 2020)

I've had several Chapins and the 2 gallon Poly Premier was my favorite, but it's absolutely nothing compared to the Sprayers Plus my wife got me last season (yep my wife got me a lawn care product, she is convinced I've increased our homes value by having a lawn that shows we care about the home)
I got the Sprayers Plus 2 gallon, Y25E. I have about 5k sq ft maybe a touch more and it's fine. A high quality 2 gallon has benefits over the 4 gallon in terms of pleasure to use (for me)
But I rarely spray every section of my entire yard in one shot. The 2 gallon doesn't need refilling terribly often, in fact I'm often not even filling it to capacity.

Just saying the Y25E is a similar jump from the chapins to when I first jumped up from home Depots 2 gallon to my first Chapin 2 gallon. My favorite Chapin is the poly Premier and then Y25E feels like that same massive level of quality difference all over again.

Of course now I've learned which products need warm water and/or 
a quick pass through a cheese cloth, which I didnt know with my first Chapin and home Depot sprayers. but still it's never ever clogged once or partially 1 clogged yet after an entire season of heavy use. Ive never seen that before even if I cleaned it right before a big application sometimes within 30 mins the tip is spraying funny and within 5 minutes it needs a clean.

I havent tried the other brands mentioned so maybe they are as good or even better. BTW Sprayer Plus has a pretty awesome looking 4 gallon too.


----------



## Raap (Dec 10, 2020)

There is a new version
https://www.sprayers-plus.com/products/105ex-effortless-backpack-sprayer/

Do you know what will be needed to attach the DFW wand from this forum 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=12

to the new model backpack sprayer:
https://www.sprayers-plus.com/products/105ex-effortless-backpack-sprayer/

Will it be possible and what is best parts to buy for attaching?

Thanks


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I have a chapin 20V and a sprayers plus 105Ex. I have never used the FlowZone. I spray about every 1-2 weeks, so a lot for a homeowner. I spray growth regulator, Ammonium Sulfate, herbicides, Kelp, Humates, and probably some other stuff I am forgetting. I replaced the wand on both with a DFW wand which is significantly better then the stock wands. I tossed the provided tips and use TeeJet nozzles. If it is in the budget, I would strongly suggest the same if you buy either sprayer.

I would say between the two it is a toss up. The Chapin has never given me problems (though some people have had issues) and I am on my third battery for the sprayer. It takes standard Black and Decker batteries so they are easy to find and inexpensive. The straps don't bother me despite some complaints and they have never come unclipped. You do need to tighten the hose clamps on the Chapin as they can be loose from the factory. The 105Ex sprays at a higher pressure which is nice, though it isn't a game changing difference. My biggest complaint about the 105Ex is that it is impossible to fully drain it by turning it upside down.

In summary, I might give a slight edge to the Sprayers Plus, but not huge.

I see a lot of talk about variable pressure sprayers, but for a lawn you will be spraying at a single pressure of 30-40 PSI. Anything much more than that and you start to get misting with most tips. I guess if you are spraying fruit trees, a ton of roses, or something like that the higher pressure might help. For a lawn it is overkill. Similarly, since I replace the wands and use TeeJet tips, I don't care how great the stock wand and nozzles are. Even if you don't swap out the wand, you will still want to upgrade to better spray tips. In that case, you want to make sure the stock wand accepts TeeJet nozzles. The improvement in spray uniformity is night and day different with better tips, and they are not expensive.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Raap said:


> Do you know what will be needed to attach the DFW wand from this forum
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=12
> 
> to the new model backpack sprayer:
> ...


I used the standard DFW wand with a 3/8 inch ID braided hose, part #41038 at sprayer depot.

There is a back plate that you need to unscrew on the 105Ex to get access to the pump and hose connections. I don't recall the full details, but know it isn't difficult. If I remember correctly, the stack hose is attached to a nipple. I had to cut the stock hose to get it off and the new hose attached easily with a hose clamp to secure it. If you have trouble, I can take the back off mine and snap a few pictures.


----------



## Raap (Dec 10, 2020)

bernstem said:


> I used the standard DFW wand with a 3/8 inch ID braided hose, part #41038 at sprayer depot.
> 
> There is a back plate that you need to unscrew on the 105Ex to get access to the pump and hose connections. I don't recall the full details, but know it isn't difficult. If I remember correctly, the stack hose is attached to a nipple. I had to cut the stock hose to get it off and the new hose attached easily with a hose clamp to secure it. If you have trouble, I can take the back off mine and snap a few pictures.


Thanks! I would much appreciate those pictures!! Since my backpack sprayer is a different version, I would like to see how your sprayer attaches the nipple to the tank. Then maybe I can cut out the current hose attachment and replace with something like what your 105ex has. I am just afraid if it will be tight. Hate dripping 
Thanks again


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

I just found out flowzone makes a residential version branded as spraymate. At $150 I think it looks pretty good. I honestly done want to spend close to $300 for a sprayer. Anyone have experience with the spraymate line?

https://www.buyspraymate.com/shop/sprayers


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

itsmejson said:


> I just found out flowzone makes a residential version branded as spraymate. At $150 I think it looks pretty good. I honestly done want to spend close to $300 for a sprayer. Anyone have experience with the spraymate line?
> 
> https://www.buyspraymate.com/shop/sprayers


That's a great find! It looks like the only difference between the Spraymate and Flowzone equivalents will be the spray wand. A quick call to Flowzone could probably confirm that. Good people there, very helpful, I have the variable pressure 2.5 storm Flowzone. I think I would happy with the dual-pressure model as well. I have only had mine a week or so, and only tested in the driveway with water, but think I will be very satisfied once I get everything dialed in. I chose the 2.5, because I do not to carry more than two gallons on my back + the price point was nice.

https://www.amazon.com/FlowZone-Lithium-Ion-2-5-Gallon-Backpack-Dual-Pressure/dp/B0849RQ54D/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=flowzone&qid=1615459990&sr=8-2


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

Monocot Master said:


> itsmejson said:
> 
> 
> > I just found out flowzone makes a residential version branded as spraymate. At $150 I think it looks pretty good. I honestly done want to spend close to $300 for a sprayer. Anyone have experience with the spraymate line?
> ...


That's what I see as well. I actually like the regular style wand rather than the pressure washer handle.

How does the handle feel for you during your week of testing? To set the pressure is just a dial you turn up and down or are there actually pressure settings for better consistency?


----------



## Boomer Sooner (Feb 19, 2021)

I use Flowzone Cyclone. I like it a lot. I do wish I would have gotten the Typhoon, but overall I really like it. I was using a manual pump back pack until this year, and for 12,000 sq ft it was to much of a hassle, and there was certain stuff I didn't want to spray where I needed to be really exact on how much product I was applying.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Boomer Sooner said:


> I use Flowzone Cyclone. I like it a lot. I do wish I would have gotten the Typhoon, but overall I really like it.


I feel the same way. I've even started thinking about selling my Cyclone 2 when the Typhoon 2.5 is more readily available. I bought my sprayer just for the yard, but now I'm using it for other applications. The whole "buy once, cry once" thing keeps proving to be prescient.


----------



## Boomer Sooner (Feb 19, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> Boomer Sooner said:
> 
> 
> > I use Flowzone Cyclone. I like it a lot. I do wish I would have gotten the Typhoon, but overall I really like it.
> ...


So true. I got mine in January and I use it all the time. I have way to much lawn equipment so I doubt I will be getting the typhoon anytime soon. However for anyone that is on the fence between the two spend the extra money and get the typhoon, or you'll wish you had after a month of use.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

itsmejson said:


> Monocot Master said:
> 
> 
> > itsmejson said:
> ...


Not sure which I like better, so I think the pressure washer handle will be fine once I get used to it. I am using a Chapin two nozzle boom and TeeJet nozzles and other components on the business end. All is well, except the quick connects I have create a slightly loose fit, so the boom is not as "fixed" as I would like. But it will work, and may just need some minor parts swaps, etc.

Mine has a variable dial that goes from 0-to the max setting. I think the Spraymate is the same. The new Flowzone version of the 2.5 Storm has detents between the 0 and max setting. Six positions I think it is.

I think the Spraymate would be fine if you go into it with the thought you may have to replace the wand with a different premade one of your liking, or roll your own like the DFW wand. Or the wand that comes with it may be just fine.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Boomer Sooner @ionicatoms

what makes you wish you'd gotten the Typhoon over the Cyclone? Is it just the stronger pump and spray distance?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Spray distance. I've been eyeing my roof lately and wondering how much of it I can spray.

Plus I may start spraying my trees.


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

I messaged flowzone today and they told me that the SprayMate Tornado sprayer has the same pump, battery, circuit board, and hose as the FlowZone Cyclone sprayer.

The main difference being the backpack straps and the gun / wand / nozzle assembly on t e SprayMate Tornado sprayer has the same pump, battery, circuit board, and hose as the FlowZone Cyclone sprayer. The main difference being the backpack straps and the gun / wand / nozzle assembly on the Tornado sprayer. The Tornado uses an inline spray gun with a carbon fiber wand and threaded nozzles. Both are great sprayers. The length of the SprayMate wand is 18 inches. he Tornado sprayer. The Tornado uses an inline spray gun with an 18" carbon fiber wand.

I went ahead and placed an order for the SprayMate Tornado.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Automate said:


> This is a good video on the FlowZones


Wow! Looks like somebody nailed it! Definitely adding this to my shopping list.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> Boomer Sooner said:
> 
> 
> > I use Flowzone Cyclone. I like it a lot. I do wish I would have gotten the Typhoon, but overall I really like it.
> ...


In the automotive DIY world it's "Do it right the first time or do it twice".

That is not me saying that buying a Cyclone is doing it wrong!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

the_goodz said:


> I just purchased the new redesigned Ryobi. It used to have the aluminum frame, but they designed it to be more like the My4sons. Teejets are drop in replacements and it has been working flawlessly. For $100 less than the M4S, it was a no brainer for me. Also, I am in the ryobi line of tools so the extra battery is nice.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-O...-Battery-and-Charger-Included-P2860/314259313


My first battery-powered sprayer was the Ryobi because of the Home Depot affiliation... I literally went to the store and grabbed a replacement when the first one started acting up! Can't beat that convenience (oh, and the new ones don't have the intake floppy rubber tube any longer! That part was a pain.).

I'm currently using the Strom sprayer (ie Flowzone dual-speed), courtesy of Pete w/GCI. I love the compactness and the wand quick-connects, but to be honest I'm not sure the latter is all that necessary. You can accomplish the same with TeeJet QC fittings for quick swap-outs and the metal connections tend to get corroded if you're spraying Ferrous Sulfate, etc. Lastly, I could really use a lower-powered setting (like maybe 30 psi?) for when spraying sensitive herbicides. There's no need to spray at 60psi, like the high output does. Other than that, awesome sprayers. Easy to fill, easy to load & carry.. and quality seems to be decent.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Raap said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> > I used the standard DFW wand with a 3/8 inch ID braided hose, part #41038 at sprayer depot.
> ...


----------



## Raap (Dec 10, 2020)

bernstem said:


>


THANKS!


----------

